

Ask HN: Most engaging forms of online interaction between strangers? - neel980


======
neel980
Trying to understand the most effective ways in which users online engage with
each other, especially with people we don’t know. They could be games, groups
/forums or comment threads. Conscious that this is context dependent.
Commenters on Scobleizer/Kawasaki Google+ posts are engaging in an online
experience which is very different those playing WOW.

